# General beekeeping > Your Favourite Links >  Dave Cushman

## Neils

Dave Cushman
A bit of an assault on the eyeballs but packed to the rafters with just about anything you'd ever want to know about beekeeping. Frame sizes, treatments, hive dimensions, the lot.

----------


## POPZ

Nellie - yes I agree with you. A great site covering many different aspects and ideas. I frequently find myself going there, if only to endorse what one feels already.

----------

